# Dennis Conatser @ Mountaineer Martial



## Seig (Feb 24, 2003)

Arts in Shepherdstown, West Viriginia!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 24, 2003)

mayhaps some more people from around the way will come to our one-horse town.  (hint, hint, nudge, nudge).


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 24, 2003)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Iron Dog (Feb 24, 2003)

This looks like a good one. Mr. Conaster seems to becoming more popular on the seminar circuit. I read replies from persons taking his seminars and they seem to love him. When is someone on the left coast going to have him out?
I.D.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 24, 2003)

What part of California are you in ID?
 

:asian:


----------



## Iron Dog (Feb 25, 2003)

Bay Area, but I'm moving towards the Nevada border this year.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Iron Dog _*
> Bay Area, but I'm moving towards the Nevada border this year.
> *



Well, you are getting warmer........ hee hee......  Rainman is in Henderson Nevada outside Las Vegas.... do you know him?

:asian:


----------



## Iron Dog (Feb 25, 2003)

Actually I don't know anyone on this site. I found it through a friend and am just a casual observer. I'll be moving north of Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Seig (Feb 27, 2003)

I have run into an issue with scheduling.  The day will remain the same, but the times may change.  I will post the final agenda tomorrow.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> * *



Mr. C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats on 3000 posts.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Mr. C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats on 3000 posts. *



Is that really something to be proud of?    Think about it.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kirk (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Is that really something to be proud of?    Think about it.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...




Awww, c'mon that's not fair.  I work as a computer programmer,
I sit behind a computer at least 9 hours a day, it's my job.  It's
nothing to take a look in here, and post often.

Respects!


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Is that really something to be proud of?    Think about it.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Come on Clyde ... Don't be such a grumpy putz!  Just wish Dennis congratulations and tell him you will try to learn to type faster.
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Mr. C!!!  Congrats on 3000 posts.
> *



Thanks Jason. lol

Clyde, I always have a great Kenpo Day

:rofl:


----------



## Bill Smith (Mar 2, 2003)

Seig,
Are you guys coming down to Frederick Md for the dinner like last time. I'm going to try to make it up. Got to check the schedule.

Hope to see you guys up there.
Bill Smith


----------



## Seig (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> * *


I wil be taking care of everything today.
Mike


----------



## Seig (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Smith _
> *Seig,
> Are you guys coming down to Frederick Md for the dinner like last time. I'm going to try to make it up. Got to check the schedule.
> 
> ...


Bill,
If you can, call me tonight at the studio about 7:15.
304-876-1579


----------



## Seig (Mar 3, 2003)

Mr.C and Jason,
Your rooms have been booked!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks :asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 4, 2003)

the times for Mr. Conatser's seminar have been changed.  Please see below:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Mar 7, 2003)

Mr. Seigel,

Good afternoon sir!  I just wanted to apologize to you and Mr. C for not being able to attend your upcoming seminar.  I was really looking forward to coming, but I am conducting a six-week self-defense class every Saturday.

In anycase, I wanted to wish you the very best and will make every effort to attend future events.

Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Ronin (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Is that really something to be proud of?    Think about it.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...


  as usual ProfessorKenpo stirring the pot..


----------



## Ronin (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey Mr C.  How come I didnt  know about the seminar?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin _
> *Hey Mr C.  How come I didnt  know about the seminar? *



Now, about that schedule.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 13, 2003)

what all the fuss is about......  I'm here in Alexandria, and the weather is beautiful..........!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *what all the fuss is about......  I'm here in Alexandria, and the weather is beautiful..........!!!!!!!!!!!!*



On another note there was a thunderstorm when I left for work this morning at 6:40am. Then it moved into an ice storm that stopped at around 1:00pm. It is cold and ugly here. :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *what all the fuss is about......  I'm here in Alexandria, and the weather is beautiful..........!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *



That's because you've only been in the snow for less than 24hrs.  Be in it for 5 MONTHS and see what your reaction will be!!!!  :shrug:

Yesterday it was 3 degrees celcius sunny and the snow was melting you could actually see the grass .

Today it's -7 degrees and it snowed all morning all the grass is covered again.  :waah:

I'M REALLY GETTING SICK OF THIS.  :miffer:


----------



## Seig (Mar 15, 2003)

are absolutely true, some are mostly true, a few are even somewhat true, the rest is just made up.  IF any body cares to kno which is which, I'll tell them, but may charge a small fee 
Friday, March 14, 2003. 
I departed Chez Seigel at 10:08 am, after a brief rest of 9 minutes, to head on down to Alexandria, Va to pick up the Golden One.  At 11:33, I interrupted his lesson with one of my fellow students, Mr. Guy Philbin.  Mr C came out into the 30 degree weather wearing his shorts and t-shirt, took one look at the fuel conserving Honda Rebel 250 that I had ridden down.  Tapping me on the shoulder, he said, "Seig, where am I going to put my suitcase?" (Ok, so I made that up, journalistic license)  We loaded the SeigMobile and then headed to Dulles, International to get International Man of Mystery, Jason Farnsworth.  After circling the passenger pick up and not seeing Mr. Farnsorth, I simply stopped the car, looked at a group of people and yelled, "Boot to the Groin."  It was then an easy matter to find Mr. Farnsworth.  Mr. C told me that Jason would fit on the handlebars of the Honda Rebel 250....Nevermind.  We then proceeded to get them checked into the Taj and headed out to *Mountaineer  Martial Arts*.  We started the evening lessons.....I'm going to stop there for now.  I will continue this story later.  I will leave you with this, every time we have gone somewhere, Mr. Farnsworth is wipping out a $20.  Must be nice.....


----------



## Bill Smith (Mar 15, 2003)

Seig,
Are you guys coming down here (Frederick) for dinner? I won't be able to make it over (some things came up without my control).

If you guys are coming down I'll stop by there w/kids.

Bill Smith


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 16, 2003)

Seig & Mr Conatser,

Thank You, 

  The information gained at the seminar was again priced beyond words.

:asian:



And the Kenpo Feed -  Wooo-Whooo!!


  Jason - It was Nice meeting you and talking about out journeys, Next time I'll buy your heaping plate of Octopus and Wassabe sauce, and a bring a  "Shrubbery" ..... :rofl: 


Ricardo - You WILL be "assimilated" next.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 16, 2003)

well, the seminar out at Moutaineer Martial Arts, Shepherdstown, WV, has commenced, Mr. Farnsworth is back on his way to Ohio and The Golden One is headed towards Scottsdale.  Friday evening was nice hodgepodge of events ranging from Blocking Set to a round-robin sparring session that left us with soaking wet foreheads and a steamed-up door, boy, can Mr. Farnsworth jump.  I'm fat and white, I can't jump, I'm lucky to get my foot up   .  after an evening recourse at Denny's and two vanilla cokes later and waitress meeting Mr. C.   , ., everyone departed for home for the next morning.  myself, getting up, heading towards Shepherdstown to get stuck behind a herd of twenty Virginia motorcylists going 35 in a 55 zone  :cuss:, , I finally got to MMA and headed over to the Butcher Center gym at the college.  the first session started with a lot of wide eyes at Mr. C. and how he dealth with his assistants in according to the attackes he asked for them to execute.  using everyday motions as self-defense techniques, it left a lot of jaws on the floor and deer-in-headlights gazes :erg:, on how a man of this stature could move with finesse and eloquence.  it left many of the students very interested in American Kenpo and following up on their study of it   :asian: , .  it would be very cool to get some new victims...er...students at the studio   .   the second session started off with a discussion on Kenpo Tools and what makes American Kenpo American Kenpo.  then we went through Coordination Set 2 and that left many people trailing.  then dinner afterwards...hehe...another story for when I have some more time.  maybe Seig'll take that one over.   :asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Mar 16, 2003)

Mr. Seigel and Mr. C,

I just wanted to send my congrats on having a successful seminar weekend!!  I wish I could have made it out.  I will plan ahead next time to make sure I am there if the invitation is still open.

Again, congrats and I hope all is well.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *Mr. Seigel and Mr. C,
> 
> I just wanted to send my congrats on having a successful seminar weekend!!  I wish I could have made it out.  I will plan ahead next time to make sure I am there if the invitation is still open.
> ...



I'm sure it is, as it is for me, but...........they 'll charge me double!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *...  I will continue this story later.  I will leave you with this, every time we have gone somewhere, Mr. Farnsworth is wipping out a $20.  Must be nice..... *



Hey now, let's not talk about the 20's.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 16, 2003)

It was nice to work out and train with Seigel's group. :asian:  As usual I look forward to a good work out with plenty of sweat as well as put faces with the... um...........dummy names.  Thanks guys I had fun keep up the good work, and keep working on that Co.Set 2.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Smith _
> *Seig,
> Are you guys coming down here (Frederick) for dinner? I won't be able to make it over (some things came up without my control).
> 
> ...


Bill,
I am truly sorry I did not answer here or your PM, but in both cases, you sent them after I had already left for the day.
Mike


----------



## Seig (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *Mr. Seigel and Mr. C,
> 
> I just wanted to send my congrats on having a successful seminar weekend!!  I wish I could have made it out.  I will plan ahead next time to make sure I am there if the invitation is still open.
> ...


Thank You, and you are always welcome....


----------



## Seig (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm sure it is, as it is for me, but...........they 'll charge me double! *


That is absolutely untrue.  Just get your @$$ out here next time.


----------



## Seig (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It was nice to work out and train with Seigel's group. :asian:  As usual I look forward to a good work out with plenty of sweat as well as put faces with the... um...........dummy names.  Thanks guys I had fun keep up the good work, and keep working on that Co.Set 2.:asian: *


Jas, 
It was great to finally meet you and work with you.  You are always welcome out here, especially now, Tess and I have decided to adopt you into the family.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Jas,
> It was great to finally meet you and work with you.  You are always welcome out here, especially now, Tess and I have decided to adopt you into the family. *



Thanks Seig, I will make it out every chance I can get. :asian:

And don't be too hard on those students tonight.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...to a round-robin sparring session that left us with soaking wet foreheads and a steamed-up door, boy, can Mr. Farnsworth jump.  *



Hey now, don't let out my secrets! Castillo is running around here somewhere. A guy still needs to have a little something extra hidden in his back pocket of tricks. 

On another note. Chronuss thank you for taking me back to the airport.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 17, 2003)

But your Description of the Seminar and everything that went on, really Sucks ........ I mean leaves a lot to be desired.  :angel:

Tess anyway you could fill in some of the blanks for those of us that would like to live vicariously through you lucky people.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> On another note. Chronuss thank you for taking me back to the airport.



No, problem, Jason.  it was good talking to you on the way down and I hope those pictures develop.



> _ Originally posted by KenpoGirl_
> But your Description of the Seminar and everything that went on, really Sucks ........



I think we've just been lazy and haven't felt like typing it all or posting the pics.   TESS!!! ...beast.   :angel:


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2003)

well, holy hell, I became a blue belt with that post.  woot!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *But your Description of the Seminar and everything that went on, really Sucks ........ I mean leaves a lot to be desired.  :angel:
> 
> Tess anyway you could fill in some of the blanks for those of us that would like to live vicariously through you lucky people. *



You just had to be there.:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You just had to be there.:asian: *



Well     to you.

Maybe one day when I win the lottary and can afford buzz down to WV or AZ or TX when ever I like, then it will be pocket change, now its this months rent so no can do my dear.  At least for now.


----------



## Seig (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Thanks Seig, I will make it out every chance I can get. :asian:
> 
> And don't be too hard on those students tonight.   *


he he he he he he :EG:
who me? :angel:


----------



## Seig (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *are absolutely true, some are mostly true, a few are even somewhat true, the rest is just made up.  IF any body cares to kno which is which, I'll tell them, but may charge a small fee
> Friday, March 14, 2003.
> I departed Chez Seigel at 10:08 am, after a brief rest of 9 minutes, to head on down to Alexandria, Va to pick up the Golden One.  At 11:33, I interrupted his lesson with one of my fellow students, Mr. Guy Philbin.  Mr C came out into the 30 degree weather wearing his shorts and t-shirt, took one look at the fuel conserving Honda Rebel 250 that I had ridden down.  Tapping me on the shoulder, he said, "Seig, where am I going to put my suitcase?" (Ok, so I made that up, journalistic license)  We loaded the SeigMobile and then headed to Dulles, International to get International Man of Mystery, Jason Farnsworth.  After circling the passenger pick up and not seeing Mr. Farnsorth, I simply stopped the car, looked at a group of people and yelled, "Boot to the Groin."  It was then an easy matter to find Mr. Farnsworth.  Mr. C told me that Jason would fit on the handlebars of the Honda Rebel 250....Nevermind.  We then proceeded to get them checked into the Taj and headed out to Mountaineer  Martial Arts.  We started the evening lessons.....I'm going to stop there for now.  I will continue this story later.  I will leave you with this, every time we have gone somewhere, Mr. Farnsworth is wipping out a $20.  Must be nice..... *


And now for the second installment....
*Time:* Friday evening
*Place* _Mountaineer Martial Arts_
After leaving the hotel, we departed to Chez Seigel to pick up Tess.  After fending off the viscious man eating beasts, she escaped out the door and made it to the car.  We introduce Tess to Mr. Farnsworth, and yes, her Biceps were bigger. We then took the 20 minute drive to the school.  I needed to pick a few things up from the store, bottled water for me, gatorade for Jason, and chocolate milk for Mr. C.  While I was gone, Mr. C started Tess and Jason on some coordination drills and stance work.  I got back and we continued with that and started work on Striking set.  After about 2 hours of that, we went to dinner.  At dinner, Mr. C dazzled the ladies and kept the rest of us entertained.  After dinner, we headed back to the school.  We got the kids class started and Mr. C watched some of it and ran some if it.  He did mostly drills with the kids and they loved it.  Once we bundled the kids out, the fun began.  For the first half (read: hour)of the class, I worked everyone's collective butts off, working forms, techniques, sets and sparring.  Once they were exhausted, I turned them over to Mr. C.  After some observations, encouragement and insights, he began showing everyone how they could be so much more than just really good.  He spent the next hour showing everyone how by changing what they were doing by a mere inch changed the entire execution of wherever their particular problem area was(ie. Leg retraction, foot angle, point of origin, path of action, etc.) This class which began at 7pm was now running til 9:30  At this point in time, I reminded Mr. C that I had been up for 30 hours and that we should wrap it up.  Half an hour later, we did just that.  I watched 20 exhausted people file from the room.  We then headed to Denny's for a midnight snack.  The party broke up about midnight.  Tess and I took Mr.C and Jason back to the motel.

*Saturday morning*
I had my alarm set for 7:30 am, but alas, Allegheny Flicker and Flash, aka Allegheny Power, decided to let me sleep for an extra 15 minutes.  I awoke to realize I was 15 minutes behind schedule.  I hurredly dressed and ran out the door to meet my guests.  When I got to Mr. C's room, I found him working Jason.  Luckily, I rescued Jason by taking them to breakfast at the Golden Corral for the breakfast buffet.  We then retrieved Tess, who does not do early morning breakfast, and headed to _MMA_ for a lesson with Mr. C.  Unfortunately, I kept having to leave the lesson to answer the phone.  People were calling, asking me dumb questions about the seminar.  When I say dumb, I mean people that I told the night before what time, asking what time.  In the time I was able to give my undivided attention, we worked on striking set and other assorted basics.  We continued until 11:30, when my assistants started showing up to help set up for the seminar.  We then headed the mile and a half to the college and began setting up.  We had approximately 50 people at the first session, _Every day actions that can be used in Self Defense_  Mr. C began the session, by explaining the Preparatory Considerations.  Once he did that, he moved on to proper body mechanics and proper body alignment.  Once he was satisified with the general performance of the predominantly beginner group, he went on to explain and demonstrate how basic every day actions translate into self-defense.  Once he showed everyone how to think, he made them think.  He did this by making them devise their own scenarios and demonstrating possible defenses.  He also made them explain what every day action it derived from.  Not long after, we wrapped up session 1.  We took about a 30 minute break and began the Kenpo Tools seminar.  For anyone that has not been to a Kenpo Tools seminar by Mr. C, all I will say is get to one. Mr. C explained Kenpo tools, and how they work.  From there we segued into Coordination Set 2. Once that session finished, we organized and headed to Frederick,MD where we descended upon the Dragon Buffet.  Pictures will be up in the next few days.  Another long day wrapped up about 9pm.  Sunday morning, we did breakfast again and then headed to the school.  Jason was met by Chad (Chronuss) and taken back to the airport.  Tess adn I spent the next 4 1/2 hours being worked by Mr. C.  We then had to take him back to the airport in Baltimore.  Much was discussed and plans are being formed.  We will have Mr.C back again soon, and in addition will be doing another seminar, most likely in September.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 18, 2003)

That' was a great essay, giving us a great idea of your busy weekend.  

Bravo to you, Tess and Dennis for putting on what sounds like an excellent weekend.

Dot

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 18, 2003)

Now THAT was a description!  Thanks, Seig.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2003)

To Seig, Tess & all the Mountaineer Martial Arts crew, for all their kindness and warm hospitality!  I always enjoy teaching students that really want to learn Ed Parker's American Kenpo.  He would be proud to have more groups like yours within his framework.

Keep working hard as your actions thru training will serve as yet another welcomed addition to the large following of American Kenpo.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 18, 2003)

You asked for it 


Here's a Group shot from the first half of the Seminar ..


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 18, 2003)

Chronuss (Chad) on the left  and Jason Farnsworth (on the umm Right.. *growls at my dyslexia *G*)


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 18, 2003)

Getting lined up


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 18, 2003)

Jason and me at the studio


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 18, 2003)

Thank you Mr. C. for putting me through my paces ~!!  *still twitching* *G*

Can't wait til next time~!

Jason.. it was great to meet you finally face to face.. hope you can come out again soon.. oh btw..finally was able to try the German Chocolate coffee.. oh it's GOOD !~!  *G*


Neeners Ricardo... 

Will let Seig post some pics later.. think he's got a few comments to make on some others 


Thanks again for a very good weekend!~


Tess


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Jason.. it was great to meet you finally face to face.. hope you can come out again soon.. oh btw..finally was able to try the German Chocolate coffee.. oh it's GOOD  *



Glad you liked it.  



> Will let Seig post some pics later.. think he's got a few comments to make on some others



  I hope there weren't any photographers there during the sparring class.  
Some things have to be kept secret form Castillo.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Glad you liked it.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I have those pics in the Vault.. and I'm the only one with key


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 18, 2003)

Heh-heh :rofl"

"The Case of the Mysterious Flying Headgear"

"Crabs?? - We ain't got no Steenken Crabs!"

"Cup Check!"


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *"Cup Check!" *



I remember giving someone a cup check but it really doesn't matter now.:rofl:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 18, 2003)

Jason Wrote "Thanks Seig, I will make it out every chance I can get.  And don't be too hard on those students tonight. "


  He's not the one to worry about, I think I "out-Tazzed" TessMania last night.  Even scared Seig a little


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Jason Wrote "Thanks Seig, I will make it out every chance I can get.  And don't be too hard on those students tonight. "
> 
> 
> He's not the one to worry about, I think I "out-Tazzed" TessMania last night.  Even scared Seig a little  *



hahaha yes you did ~!!!  I was soo skeered I had to go outside.. cover my ears and sing soothing lullabies to myself.. even howled over at the dogs to drown out the 'Drill Seargent Mr. Pete' from inside~!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Thank you Mr. C. for putting me through my paces ~!!  *still twitching* *G*
> 
> Can't wait til next time~!
> ...



I'm impressed. It was a hell of a turnout! Maybe one day I'll get to go.

 But I'm highly ticked, Tess with Fransworth??? This cannot be allowed!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Jason Wrote "Thanks Seig, I will make it out every chance I can get.  And don't be too hard on those students tonight. "
> 
> 
> He's not the one to worry about, I think I "out-Tazzed" TessMania last night.  Even scared Seig a little  *



Seems like the "Stick Dummy" has made great strides. I better pick it up a notch. I can't afford to be embarrased!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Glad you liked it.
> 
> 
> ...



Things will come together soon, young one. I hear you can fly, interesting........... Plans are being made for the future.:samurai:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Things will come together soon, young one. I hear you can fly, interesting........... Plans are being made for the future.:samurai: *



 Bring it, Turkey!!!:soapbox: :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> * Bring it, Turkey!!!:soapbox: :rofl: *



I will......................:jediduel: 

Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thanks for the motivation. *



Peeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect.:EG:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Peeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect.:EG: *



:erg:


----------



## Seig (Mar 18, 2003)

Ricardo,
You missed this......


----------



## Seig (Mar 18, 2003)

dance.


----------



## Seig (Mar 18, 2003)

tackle Mr. C....


----------



## Seig (Mar 18, 2003)

Mr. C made Jason do demerits.....


----------



## Seig (Mar 18, 2003)

Forgot to attach pic....
Jason doing demerits.....


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Ricardo,
> You missed this...... *



I knew it. I missed out again on the crab legs again. Worse off, everyone was laughing at me.:wah:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *dance. *



Disco nite at the seminar?


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *tackle Mr. C.... *



Looked like Mr. Farnsworth was really enjoying himself on this one!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Forgot to attach pic....
> Jason doing demerits..... *



Finally, some real justice!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 18, 2003)

Great pictures Tess and Seig.  

Looks like you had a educational AND fun time.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> I remember giving someone a cup check but it really doesn't matter now.:rofl:



yeah... ::raises hand::  that would be right here, my friend.  good thing he didn't, too...cause then I would've had to...whimpered like the pansy I am.     oh, yeah, then I would've had to open a 16oz can of West Virginian Whoop ***  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  then run like a girl.  :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I knew it. I missed out again on the crab legs again. Worse off, everyone was laughing at me.:wah: *


Nah. we weren't *Laughing* at you.


----------



## Seig (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Disco nite at the seminar? *


We can multi-task.  We can learn AND have fun!


----------



## Seig (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Finally, some real justice! *


What he wrote was:





> Castillo will pay for this


1000 times


----------



## Seig (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Great pictures Tess and Seig.
> 
> Looks like you had a educational AND fun time.   *


Thanks!  With Mr. C you can be assured of both....


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey Ricardo,

Dude-   They had already cleaned off the shells and "feeder plates" from the table three times before the pix was snapped.
  The Balisong twirling of the metal claw crackers will have to become a ritual.  



Disco Night???  Nah thats some "Salsa" type thingee done in your honor.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Hey Ricardo,
> 
> Dude-   They had already cleaned off the shells and "feeder plates" from the table three times before the pix was snapped.
> ...



Stick Dummy,

Thanks for the message! Good to hear from you.

Salsa, yuk, can't stand the stuff, but........I will try to go to the Setepmber gathering!:asian: 

P.S. Put a pic of yourself on here so I can see the "enforcer of WV!"


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 19, 2003)

the picture of disco night at the studio is Randy on the left and Stick Dummy (Pete) on the right.  gettin' their groove on...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yeah... ::raises hand::  that would be right here, my friend.  good thing he didn't, too...cause then I would've had to...whimpered like the pansy I am.     oh, yeah, then I would've had to open a 16oz can of West Virginian Whoop ***  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  then run like a girl.  :shrug: *



It was all in good fun.   Take no offense here.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Worse off, everyone was laughing at me.:wah: *



I sure was.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *But I'm highly ticked, Tess with Fransworth??? This cannot be allowed! *




   

Should have been there then maybe she would have been gracious enough to let you have a picture with HER.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Stick Dummy, Put a pic of yourself on here so I can see the "enforcer of WV!"
> *



OK...........


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _*
> Hey Ricardo, Dude-   They had already cleaned off the shells and "feeder plates" from the table three times before the pix was snapped
> *



The Secret Crab Claw Set # 1......


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 19, 2003)

another.....


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I sure was.:rofl: *



No doubt.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> No doubt.
> *



Hey ............ at least we were thinking of you!!! :cheers:  We care that much. :ladysman:  That's more than your own kind does!  :shrug: When you gonna wise up and join the "A" Team! :idunno: :rtfm: 

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 19, 2003)

Join us!  You have nothing to loose and much to gain.....


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 20, 2003)

Ricardo - You will be assimilated...............


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 20, 2003)

Try, try and try again!  Join Ricardo ... joooooooiiiiiiiiinnnnnnn. - (Mezmer is the name)

-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _*
> Ricardo ...
> *



Ain't he great!  What would I do without him!

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 20, 2003)

Could it be possible that he "might" be happy training in Tracy Kenpo?   He's been doing it for how many years now?  Think if he wanted to do EPAK he'd have changed over by now.  He "might" like to being the rebel, (in this group anywise), after all.

Doubt very much he's the type to bend under peer pressure.
So just accept he's one of us, but the black sheep of the family, loved but misunderstood.  

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *He "might" be happy training in Tracy Kenpo, after all he's the type to be the black sheep of the family, loved but not understood.
> *



Shssssssssssssssssh  

Of Course you are right!  If he converted over it would mess up everything!!!  I couldn't use him as a bad example and would have no one to pick on!!!!!!!  

So Shut up so he doesn't hear you!!:cuss:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> 
> So Shut up so he doesn't hear you!!:cuss:
> ...



You know if I was a B**** I'd take offence at that.  
But as I'm such a sweetie I'll ignore your ranting.

:angel:

I think Ricardo's a pretty good sport to take all the jabs you and the other "boys" seem to enjoy dishing out.  I wounder if you guys would be as good natured if it was reversed.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *OK........... *



Very realxed, The Kwai Chang Caine of WV!:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _*
> You know if I was a B**** I'd take offence at that.  But as I'm such a sweetie I'll ignore your ranting.]:angel:
> *



Yes you are!



> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _*
> I think Ricardo's a pretty good sport to take all the jabs you and the other "boys" seem to enjoy dishing out.  I wounder if you guys would be as good natured if it was reversed.   *



HUH!  Like he doesn't dish out anything!!  How dare you!:soapbox: 

Where have YOU been......:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Yes you are!
> 
> 
> ...



I do not, all lies!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaah That leaves me wondering which one you are agreeing to.  :shrug:

But of course it has to be that I am a sweetie ....... right?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I do not, all lies! *



Time..............to.............get..............midevil!!   :samurai:


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 20, 2003)

... with his usual aplomb.  Like a leaf in the wind, blah, blah, blah.  

He is the one always kidding around, we just want him to see that the grass really is greener in EPAK.  

Find the IKKO, seek the IKKO, join the IKKO (... and I ain't even a member.  You always have to worry about any organization which would have me as a member.  It must be a good one.)  

 
-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _*
> Yes you are!
> *





> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _*
> But of course it has to be that I am a sweetie ....... right?
> *



Right!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *... with his usual aplomb.  Like a leaf in the wind, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> He is the one always kidding around, we just want him to see that the grass really is greener in EPAK.
> ...



My agent Leigh Steinberg, and I are waiting for the right offer, plus bonuses, incentives.(No cut contract)


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PHEW!!!!   :boing2:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> My agent Leigh Steinberg, and I are waiting for the right offer, plus bonuses, incentives.(No cut contract)
> *



We were close at one point but next rank degree was predicated upon the bringing in of several new members (100) so far he only needs........ well.... 100 ,

other incentives are plentiful, limo pick up, feather hat, able to hold valuable knives for demonstration, association with beautiful people, and of course information on Kenpo.  

The no ~ cut contract is available upon medical examination for tearible skin conditions around the eyes, but his scalp and head appear real thick so far, so no problemo.

we are still negotiating..........

:shrug:


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 20, 2003)

I needed a good laugh right now.  Swamped here at work and trying to get out so I can get to my new afternoon kid's class.

Woos ... or Wus, (Me whining)
-Michael


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 20, 2003)

Michael,


The "best laugh" was watching us trying to do coordination set #2. 

 Mr C. had us all rolling around in circles waving our arms and screaming 

Danger Will Robinson! - Danger!

  just like the 60's tee-vee show

now THAT was funny!:rofl:


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 20, 2003)

... and keeps track of who he can get to do the most ridiculous things.  Wait til he makes you stand up in a crowded bar in Pasadena and Karioki .... and I can't carry a tune in a bucket with a bulldozer.  But there I was, singing (ahem!) my little heart out.  Then you should see him getting us dancing.  A little too much fun and finger set looks really cool under a strobe light.  

Oh well, we all had to be young sometime.  Guess it is your turn now. I am thankful I lived through my youth.  It was a touch and go thing there for a while.
Hee-hee. -MB


----------



## Kirk (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *... and keeps track of who he can get to do the most ridiculous things.  Wait til he makes you stand up in a crowded bar in Pasadena and Karioki .... and I can't carry a tune in a bucket with a bulldozer.  But there I was, singing (ahem!) my little heart out.  Then you should see him getting us dancing.  *



Now I'd pay good money to see that!


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Could it be possible that he "might" be happy training in Tracy Kenpo?   He's been doing it for how many years now?  Think if he wanted to do EPAK he'd have changed over by now.  He "might" like to being the rebel, (in this group anywise), after all.
> 
> *


And "maybe" if we thought that, we would not be trying to get him to come over.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I Doubt very much he's the type to bend under peer pressure.
> *



No Pressure.  He knows the door is always open to him.  

But Hell, we can't resist constantly teasing the poor Texas Devil.  Heck's if it wasn't for all our attention, who knows what drastic measures he would take.  

I mean, he has to hang a pork chop around his neck to make the dog play with him. 

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 21, 2003)

You "boys" are incorrigible.   

:lol:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *No Pressure.  He knows the door is always open to him.
> 
> But Hell, we can't resist constantly teasing the poor Texas Devil.  Heck's if it wasn't for all our attention, who knows what drastic measures he would take.
> ...



Because of that, I'm seriously considering taking the name RONIN OF TEXAS.:samurai:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Because of that, I'm seriously considering taking the name RONIN OF TEXAS.:samurai: *



Take whatever name you wish. All of the talking gets done on the mat.  Then it becomes survival of the fittest.  :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth_*
> Take whatever name you wish. All of the talking gets done on the mat.  Then it becomes survival of the fittest.  :rofl:
> *



Uh Ohhhhh,
The Ohio Express has spoken!

:samurai: :hammer: :boing2: :cuss:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Take whatever name you wish. All of the talking gets done on the mat.  Then it becomes survival of the fittest.  :rofl: *



Mat? Don't need no stinking mat! :samurai:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Uh Ohhhhh,
> The Ohio Express has spoken!
> 
> :samurai: :hammer: :boing2: :cuss: *



I heard nada!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> I heard nada!
> *



Well, then get those beans out your ears.... LOL


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Well, then get those beans out your ears.... LOL *



Sounds like something someone from Ohio would say.............


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Mat? Don't need no stinking mat! :samurai: *



Just makes it easier when you fall:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I heard nada! *



The Darkside has totally consumed your functions.   I feel sorry for 'ya.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Sounds like something someone from Ohio would say............. *



Then the Goldendragon knows me well!:asian:  

Leave the darkside.:jediduel:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 21, 2003)

INCORRIGIBLE


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Then the Goldendragon knows me well!:asian:
> 
> Leave the darkside.:jediduel: *




Ronin needs no pity, as :

I will not fall
The darkside has consumed me already
The Unknown waits for you


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The Unknown waits for you*



We'll be looking for 'ya in september for a rumble in West Virginia. :asian:  I will be in peak physical condition beforehand by taking much advanced cardio training months in adavance.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *We'll be looking for 'ya in september for a rumble in West Virginia. :asian:  I will be in peak physical condition beforehand by taking much advanced cardio training months in adavance.  *



Advance warnings do not interest me. A man pushing 50 has run into bigger monsters already. Nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Advance warnings do not interest a man pushing 50!
> *



Cool then we will have a special chair with extra padding ready at Crabfest 3!

:idea: :wavey:


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Take whatever name you wish. All of the talking gets done on the mat.  Then it becomes survival of the fittest.  :rofl: *


Don't make us, not so fit, sit on you


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Advance warnings do not interest me. A man pushing 50 has run into bigger monsters already. Nothing new under the sun. *


Stick Dummy will have AED on hand and I will have the oxygen....of course, you may have trouble getting it away from me.....


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Cool then we will have a special chair with extra padding ready at Crabfest 3!
> 
> :idea: :wavey: *


We'll have to make sure the "Special Crab Runner" aka SDjr is on hand.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Advance warnings do not interest me. A man pushing 50 has run into bigger monsters already. Nothing new under the sun. *



At last I checked I wasn't a monster.:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Don't make us, not so fit, sit on you *




I'd prefer no one to sit on me.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We'll have to make sure the "Special Crab Runner" aka SDjr is on hand....... *



With the addition of Ricardo Castillo please make sure that SDjr. is in running condition to keep the plates coming. :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *With the addition of Ricardo Castillo please make sure that SDjr. is in running condition to keep the plates coming. :rofl: *



Ha ha, funny..............


----------



## Seig (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ha ha, funny.............. *


Ricardo,
I thought you were smarter than that.....Stick Dummy jr _is_ the crab runner.  We say we want more crabs, he runs and gets them.....Sheesh, enjoy it.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Ricardo,
> I thought you were smarter than that.....Stick Dummy jr is the crab runner.  We say we want more crabs, he runs and gets them.....Sheesh, enjoy it. *



In the world of Kenpo, who knows anymore. Ok, for you, I'll try to enjoy it...........where's my cup?:idunno:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *In the world of Kenpo, who knows anymore. Ok, for you, I'll try to enjoy it...........where's my cup?:idunno:
> *



LOL he was so good that he went and got 3 more plates AFTER I was finished!!  Man I had crab coming my ears!!  But he's a great kid.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Man I have crabs coming out of my ears!!
> 
> *



You know if you go to the doctor he can give you precription for that.  

heh heh heh


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 22, 2003)

Mr C & Jason

  SDjr sparred last night- Get this, He used a "leg" of kicking set AND all the YB techs on his opponent.:asian: 


Jason - Cardio? WTF is CARDIO???? You better work on stomach expansion techniques if you're gonna run with the big dogs (and "Dummy Dogs") at Crab Fest #3.




  Ricardo - Seigs wrong - No defibrillator needed, just jumper cables with K-Y impregnated maxi pads on the end.:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *...Jason - Cardio? WTF is CARDIO???? You better work on stomach expansion techniques if you're gonna run with the big dogs ....*



See I prefer to put miles on the treadmill on various types of programs. Long distance one day then make a shorter distance another day. While using the short distance set up the incline periodically with elevating the speed of the treadmill. Then use a stationary bike or use the stairmaster or use all three in the same day. I don't like to over eat although I have before but I just don't like to do it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ha ha, funny.............. *



Didn't you say that you liked to eat crab legs?:shrug:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 22, 2003)

Jason,


WHO OVER-ATE?????????????:erg:

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

Oh, I was just stating that I personally don't like to over eat is all.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh, I was just stating that I personally don't like to over eat is all. *



I sat across from Jason at every meal.. and he can eat when he has a mind to.. it was that OCTOPUS and Hot Green nonsense Mr. C had him try that clipped his appetite methinks.. Man if you coulda seen his face all contorted ~!!


Poor guy... Lesson learned.. never accept  tidbits- even from friends ~!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> It was that OCTOPUS and Hot Green nonsense Mr. C had him try that clipped his appetite methinks.. Man if you coulda seen his face all contorted ~!!
> *



Octopus is AWESOME!!!  Wasabi is awesome too....... I can't help it if he has led a sheltered life in Ohio! We just have to "condition"  his tongue a little more I think.  I'll work on him some more. 

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Octopus is AWESOME!!!  Wasabi is awesome too....... I can't help it if he has led a sheltered life in Ohio! We just have to "condition"  his tongue a little more I think.  I'll work on him some more.
> 
> :asian: *



Yuk, I don't think I wanna go now. I ain't into that stuff!:barf:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yuk, I don't think I wanna go now. I ain't into that stuff!:barf: *



Wusssy!

:waah:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Wusssy!
> 
> :waah: *



I'm hurt! Now I'll never make it in AK!:wah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm hurt! Now I'll never make it in AK!:wah:
> *



Be strong young man........ it's not for everyone ........ but remember even Michael Jordan was cut from his high school basketball team, but came back and, well, the rest is history!

So there IS hope if you but try. 

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Be strong young man........ it's not for everyone ........ but remember even Michael Jordan was cut from his high school basketball team, but came back and, well, the rest is history!
> 
> So there IS hope if you but try.
> ...



How can I? I 'll always be in your shadow. People will say, "There goes DC's student, DC this, DC that!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *How can I? I 'll always be in your shadow. People will say, "There goes DC's student, DC this, DC that!  *



It sounds like your jealous to me


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Octopus is AWESOME!!!  Wasabi is awesome too.......*



We do have a china buffet about 15 miles from home. I know they don't have any of that stuff there. I'm still not sure how your insides digested that stuff 'cause it was rough for me.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It sounds like your jealous to me *



I AM NOT!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> How can I? I 'll always be in your shadow. People will say, "There goes DC's student, DC this, DC that!
> *



Now I understand your problem.  :rofl: 

I'm glad I didn't have that same attitude when I started studies with Ed Parker..... I didn't/don't find it at all a problem being in his shadow....... :rofl: 

Oh well, I tried......

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Now I understand your problem.  :rofl:
> 
> I'm glad I didn't have that same attitude when I started studies with Ed Parker..... I didn't/don't find it at all a problem being in his shadow....... :rofl:
> ...



Not a bad attitude, but who's gonna interview me, for an article, news story, if you jump in FIRST! 

I'll tire of scraps, ya know!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Not a bad attitude, but who's gonna interview me, for an article, news story, if you jump in FIRST!  I'll tire of scraps, ya know!
> *



Well, I don't see you eating steaks now.......:lol: Scraps would be a good start to follow the scent to the main course.......:lol:

So....... quityourbitchen :anic: :daf: and join the group at the table :cheers: 

as some would say either S*** or get off the :flushed: ''

:boing2:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *... but who's gonna interview me, for an article, news story, if you jump in FIRST! *



KenpoJoe do interviews? Maybe you can ask him to interview you for some stories or something.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *How can I? I 'll always be in your shadow. People will say, "There goes DC's student, DC this, DC that!  *





If you only knew how good it felt to be one of Mr. Conatser's students.. I know I am Proud to be one~!!


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *KenpoJoe do interviews? Maybe you can ask him to interview you for some stories or something. *



Now, I can interview anyone who offers himself and put the conversation in my website. Or you can send me an article if you want, Ricardo  
But you'll have to think of some questions because my mind isn't working properly right now :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine_*
> Now, I can interview anyone who offers himself Ricardo, and put the conversation in my website.
> *



Well, you see.... there you go!



> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine_*
> But you'll have to think of some questions because my mind isn't working properly right now :rofl: *



I'll be glad to send you some questions for him...... (hee hee)

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> If you only knew how good it felt to be one of Mr. Conatser's students.. I know I am Proud to be one~!!
> *



Well, thank you Tess!

:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> I'll be glad to send you some questions for him...... (hee hee)
> 
> :asian: *



Let's see if he accepts firs  Maybe he's afraid of being exposed with your questions :lol:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *Let's see if he accepts firs  Maybe he's afraid of being exposed with your questions :lol: *



This good looking Hispanic/Kenpoist is not afraid or Domestic, or International questions, bring em on!


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 24, 2003)

Okay Ricardo......

Question - "Why aren't you a member of the IKKO?????????"


You WILL be assimilated


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Okay Ricardo......
> 
> Question - "Why aren't you a member of the IKKO?????????"
> ...



Cause DC, Seig, and Farnsworth wanna "Click" me  in,  like a gang initiation!:anic:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Cause DC, Seig, and Farnsworth wanna "Click" me  in,  like a gang initiation!:anic:
> *



Roflmao........ oh no I don't....... and they don't have a say in it..... even if they Don't want you in it's my decision!  lol  I don't want your blood.  (But I do need a good looking hispanic Kenpoist like you)!

They just want to have more playmates in their pen. :rofl: 

ahhhhhhh what it must feel like to be loved.......

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _*
> Roflmao........ oh no I don't....... and they don't have a say in it..... even if they Don't want you in..... it's my decision!  lol
> 
> I don't want your blood.  (But I do need a good looking hispanic Kenpoist like you)!
> ...


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 24, 2003)

Watch out Ricardo!  They are after you now!! 

(SOTTO VOICE) 
Submit ..... submit .... submit!!

That which does not kill us, makes us strong.  

-Michael


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Roflmao........ oh no I don't....... and they don't have a say in it..... even if they Don't want you in it's my decision!  lol  I don't want your blood.  (But I do need a good looking hispanic Kenpoist like you)!
> 
> They just want to have more playmates in their pen. :rofl:
> ...



Playmates? What kinda weird stuff are Seig/Farnsworth up to?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Playmates? What kinda weird stuff are Seig/Farnsworth up to? *



One never knows.:EG:

Actually I like to spar, and run a technique line, and I also like to run some forms from short 1 through 6 it gets the blood flowing well.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Playmates? What kinda weird stuff are Seig/Farnsworth up to? *



Not Weird stuff.. just Good stuff.. really.. now would I let these guys run amok?   *very angelic smile*


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Not Weird stuff.. just Good stuff.. really.. now would I let these guys run amok?   *very angelic smile* *



Very true, you are, after all, the Queen of Pain!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Very true, you are, after all, the Queen of Pain! *




Now Ricardo... wherever did you get that idea?   *Blink*


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Now Ricardo... wherever did you get that idea?   *Blink* *



Rumors that are fast becoming fact!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Rumors that are fast becoming fact!
> *



She bites too!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *One never knows.:EG:
> 
> Actually I like to spar, and run a technique line, and I also like to run some forms from short 1 through 6 it gets the blood flowing well. *



Is that it?  Sounds like a "Senior Citizen" workout to me.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *She bites too!
> 
> *



I better bring my "Fist Gear " along, then.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Now Ricardo... wherever did you get that idea?   *Blink* *



Tess, you have a great photographer! You ought to be on Cosmopolitan, seriously!


----------



## Seig (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Roflmao........ oh no I don't....... and they don't have a say in it..... even if they Don't want you in it's my decision!  lol  I don't want your blood.  (But I do need a good looking hispanic Kenpoist like you)!
> 
> They just want to have more playmates in their pen. :rofl:
> ...


We keep telling you want you to adopt him too!


----------



## Seig (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Playmates? What kinda weird stuff are Seig/Farnsworth up to? *


We just want to make you _really_strong.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Is that it?  Sounds like a "Senior Citizen" workout to me. *



Senior Citizen, Huh.   Well we could always go to that Gold's gym that was close to our hotel. Maybe we can see if they'd let us have a day pass to do a little work out. Then afterwards we can eat a little meal then run through some basics to get the blood flowing. We'll then move onto run all of the first set of sets. Next we'll move into short 1 through long 6. After that we'll work the techniques starting from Delayed Sword to completion or until no one wants to train anymore. :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *She bites too!
> 
> *



Hey I only nip...  :EG:  

Chad (Chronuss) has started biting now.. I was standing outside the school last night and he came out behind me.. leaned over and bit me... The Vampire~!!!

No clue who he learned that behavior from *innocently kicking a rock*


----------



## Kirk (Mar 28, 2003)

huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh 
huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh 
huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh 
... she said "nip".


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Rumors that are fast becoming fact! *



Oh sure.. Now I'm getting the full picture.. Mr. C. is the rumor-monger.. uh huh..  I was working tecs on Seig and being gentle ~! Sheesh... 
Normally I work with Bill, Chad or Jani and they don't have any issues with a wee bit o' pain *smirks*


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Tess, you have a great photographer! You ought to be on Cosmopolitan, seriously! *




Suuuuuuuuure Ricardo... Try to change the subject.. nice try


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh
> huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh
> huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh huh
> ... she said "nip".   *




Yep I sure did say Nip.. see Red definitions and use your imagination... errr well to a degree 
From www.dictionary.com

Nip    1    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (np)
v. nipped, nip·ing, nips 
v. tr.

To seize and pinch or bite: The fish nipped the wader's toe.  

To remove or sever by pinching or snipping: nipped off the plant leaf.  

To bite or sting with the cold; chill. 

To check or cut off the growth or development of: a conspiracy that was nipped in the bud by the police. See Synonyms at blast. 

Slang. 
To snatch up hastily. 
To take (the property of another) unlawfully; steal.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Senior Citizen, Huh.   Well we could always go to that Gold's gym that was close to our hotel. Maybe we can see if they'd let us have a day pass to do a little work out. Then afterwards we can eat a little meal then run through some basics to get the blood flowing. We'll then move onto run all of the first set of sets. Next we'll move into short 1 through long 6. After that we'll work the techniques starting from Delayed Sword to completion or until no one wants to train anymore. :asian: *



With the exception of the weight work,(Which is easy) you'll also have to match up with me on my 600 techniques, and 21 Forms, which include 6 weapons froms.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Suuuuuuuuure Ricardo... Try to change the subject.. nice try  *



Sorry, don't wanna start a problem. Just being a nice guy. (Which, there aren't too many on here)


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Sorry, don't wanna start a problem. Just being a nice guy. (Which, there aren't too many on here) *




*S* and you are a nice guy.. why do ya think we want you to 'come over' 


and I was just blushing madly at your compliment so guess it was me switchin' the subject


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Just being a nice guy. (Which, there aren't too many on here) *



Wait a minute Buster...... only "nice" guys are on this board (with the exception of a couple we won't mention):rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Wait a minute Buster...... only "nice" guys are on this board (with the exception of a couple we won't mention):rofl:
> 
> :asian: *



Hmmmmm, where do I stand? I am waving a "White Flag!"


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hmmmmm, where do I stand? I am waving a "White Flag!" *



Ohhhh we have Surrender~!! Woohooo...  *steps outta the way to let Mr. C do the honors 


But keeping a good eye on Ricardo jus cuz


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *With the exception of the weight work,(Which is easy) you'll also have to match up with me on my 600 techniques, and 21 Forms, which include 6 weapons froms. *



Cool, and then we can insert everything from Chong-Ji through Po-Eun.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *.... (Which, there aren't too many on here) *



Speak for yourself


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Speak for yourself
> *



Yup.. I can attest that Jason is a Gentleman


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

Oh how bout some Samurai Jiu-jitsu and Penjak Silat and Kali.. :EG:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Oh how bout some Samurai Jiu-jitsu and Penjak Silat and Kali.. :EG: *



I'm game for almost anything.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Cool, and then we can insert everything from Chong-Ji through Po-Eun.  *



Sounds like a Plan!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ohhhh we have Surrender~!! Woohooo...  *steps outta the way to let Mr. C do the honors
> 
> 
> But keeping a good eye on Ricardo jus cuz  *



How will that help? After the "Kick In', I'll be dead from a disruption to the heart muscle!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Speak for yourself
> *



I did, that's why the "Dark Forces" run amonk here! 

Someone has to be forewarned of the danger that exists!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm game for almost anything. *



Me too~!!!

I'll bring the sticks and stones


----------



## Seig (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Wait a minute Buster...... only "nice" guys are on this board (with the exception of a couple we won't mention):rofl:
> 
> :asian: *


Did I hear someone mention my name?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

Castillo, happy viewing!!!!!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Castillo, happy viewing!!!!!!! *



NOW I'M REALLY PISSED. YOU DID THAT ON PURPOSE!:soapbox: 

THE TRIPLE ENTENTE has resurfaced!

Great Pic, though..............


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *NOW I'M REALLY PISSED. YOU DID THAT ON PURPOSE*



Maybe!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

Squaring off with one of Seig's pupil's. (Chronuss)


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

Jason,
Glad I had the extra camera on hand, did youget any other good shots?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

I got  another few extra. We found the one I forgot here. Then we lost it again - something to do with the kids I guess. Low and behold we lost the one you had given me for about a week. The kids again . That's why it has taken so long to get it developed.


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I got  another few extra. We found the one I forgot here. Then we lost it again - something to do with the kids I guess. Low and behold we lost the one you had given me for about a week. The kids again . That's why it has taken so long to get it developed. *


Did you check the VCR slot for "grilled" cheese sandwhiches?


----------

